# Do imac fantasy cages and ferplast cages attach?



## Hammie lover (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi, I want to get a cheap extension for my duna fun large cage, I have read that crittertrail is compatible but is imac fantasy :confused5: thank you in advanced


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

No. The tube size is different in an Imac and the connectors are also different. I don't think Crittertrail are compatible either, tbh - I certainly wouldn't risk it. Crittertrail are horrible and fragile anyway - I'd avoid them.

Ferplast and Savic definitely *_are_* compatible though as I have used both together.


----------

